# Falling back on left heel



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello
The latest fault I find creeping into my game, particularly driver and woods, is falling back on to my left heel when swinging through.
Then it's a big pull!
I'd love to have the follow thru on my left foot where the outside edge is on ground and inside edge up somewhat.
I'm wondering if feet positioning will help, I.e., at address, pointing the left foot to the left of 12 o,clock or to the right? Or neither? Or something else?
Advice welcome please.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

trouble with tips and fixes you could end up making it worse, seek Pro help would be my advice


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hello
The latest fault I find creeping into my game, particularly driver and woods, is falling back on to my left heel when swinging through.
Then it's a big pull!
I'd love to have the follow thru on my left foot where the outside edge is on ground and inside edge up somewhat.
I'm wondering if feet positioning will help, I.e., at address, pointing the left foot to the left of 12 o,clock or to the right? Or neither? Or something else?
Advice welcome please.
		
Click to expand...

This guy has some very good drills and ideas on the golf swing. From what you say this video should be a help for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			This guy has some very good drills and ideas on the golf swing. From what you say this video should be a help for you.






Click to expand...

Totally agree. He's revolutionised my short game. Going to have a look at some of his ideas around the long game


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2020)

I pressume you slice occasionally ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Spine angle... You probably lose it and stand up on the downswing, aka early extension.
Been doing it for 40 years, would highly not recommend it, I know that feeling 😳
		
Click to expand...

You probably stand up on the shot to save it. Normally people early extend due to the the swingpath being too steep and creating a fat shot so your brain makes you stand up to rescue it.
Look at shallowing the club in the downswing and staying stacked.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You mean swingplane, not swingpath.

No, the standing up causes the steep plane, not the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

No. If you swingath (or plane if you prefer) gets steep in the downswing it forces you to do something to rescue the shot, normally people will stand up to create room for the club or chicken wing the elbows.  No one stands up in the swing for no reason.


----------



## mteam (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You mean swingplane, not swingpath.

No, the standing up causes the steep plane, not the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

I see the opposite where standing up early extending is a shallowing move could you explain your thoughts on it causing steepness. I'm not saying you are wrong I'm just interested


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Lol, whatever.
		
Click to expand...

OK, keep on standing up. I posted it to help you 🙄


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			and back to the OP the weight falling back on the heels.
		
Click to expand...

Heel


----------



## mteam (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The hips thrust forward, the spine becomes more vertical, the arms, hands and therefore the grip of the club get closer to the ball and the grip ends up much higher than it started, voila the shaft is on a much steeper plane than before, the angle of attack is steeper, almost certainly causing an out to in path, resulting in a variety of misses (mainly necky cuts but often pulls) and back to the OP the weight falling back on the heels.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting do you think the shaft should return to the original setup plane


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Great contribution.

I'm sure he has 2, and I'm sure most people can draw a parallel between what I described and what the OP.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for a reply to my question before I comment, but in if the OP was falling back on both heals that would suggest no weight transfer on the downswing.
As the OP specifically said his left heal, that suggests a different issue to me.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Heel.
😜
		
Click to expand...

I did it again. 
It's usually Smiffy who corrects me when I spell that wrong.


----------



## mteam (Jun 27, 2020)

The way I see it is the thrusting of you hips standing up is a compensation for a club that is coming in too steep as you thrust the hips your clubhead drops down behind and the you end up with a club that the path is too in to out and the usually the face is wide open (Usual misses Push Fades/Slices, Straight right, Shanks, hitting behind the ball, Occasional Low lefts)

You get sick of those misses so to compensate for this you throw your hands out even further at the start of the swing so now you're increased the initial problem

Lots of players use the hip thrust as a shallowing move but teach themselves to manipulate the face through impact

this is just my opinion

Sorry op gone off topic a bit


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hopefully you know I did it as a joke just to copy what you wrote 😉🙂
		
Click to expand...

No worries.
Just don't make any spelling mistakes in the near future.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 28, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			OK, keep on standing up. I posted it to help you 🙄







Click to expand...

Hello SR. You posted it to help *me*😀 For which I am grateful.

Thanks to everyone for their contributions. I've got some videos to study.
And as for the question about slicing- why bring occasionally into it😁
Cheers


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 29, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			This guy has some very good drills and ideas on the golf swing. From what you say this video should be a help for you.






Click to expand...

I've had a look at this video and as a result, I tried his recommendations on th e range. 
I had some good hits, in fact. I think it's one of the best things I've been taught about the swing.
Excellent!
Thanks for the head start up SR


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			This guy has some very good drills and ideas on the golf swing. From what you say this video should be a help for you.






Click to expand...

Cheers for this, practised for a couple of days at home, went out last night and shot my lowest score in a comp (79) for 12 months.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 22, 2020)

Further to the above, it is apparent that this is a easy fault for me to stray back into(( going back on left heel and pulling the shot). Even trying the above, I am still struggling from time to time. 
A thought has occurred: in the belief that spiked shoes might strain my knees I am using spikeless  shoes. If I wore spiked ( not the old metal ones), would they make it easier to stop going back on the heel ( or make no difference).
Worth a try, is it?
Any opinions appreciated.


----------

